# The Eco hole is gone



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I went out and bought a bag with handles to put my air pump in. The handles stay looped over the cargo/bag hook on the driver's side of the trunk so my air pump doesn't slide around. My jumper cables are wrapped around the top of the spare tire.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be getting prepared for that next long distance challenge to complete a FE Record !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I would like to find out if the fuel consumption alters at all. My guess is it will only affect stop start driving! Regardless of the result I would never be without my spare.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't notice any difference in my city MPGs when I put in my Spare tire. Theoretically the more weight the larger the downward adjustment from the EPA dyno test, which is why GM dumped the spare tire in the ECO MT. In my opinion - stupid move.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I didn't notice any difference in my city MPGs when I put in my Spare tire. Theoretically the more weight the larger the downward adjustment from the EPA dyno test, which is why GM dumped the spare tire in the ECO MT. In my opinion - stupid move.



Agreed. Most people think more about what the tow bill will cost and possible wheel replacement cost more so than the miniscule improvement in MPG if there is one! I have AAA and I still would not want to be inconvenienced waiting for them to show up to tow my car when I could just as easily put the spare on and saved a lot of headache. I tend to think the spare removal was more of a cost saving measure than anything else. Pick on the Eco MT in of itself and not the Auto says it was truly not for EPA purposes(but it is a disguise of the truth explained as EPA improvement). I glad I have a spare now and eliminated that stupid hole in my trunk! Kinda embarrassing to explain I did not have a spare (even the donut which most people don't like)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What's really bad is that the diesel doesn't even have this hole available. The DEF container is there.


----------

